# What is my true SOUTH satellite?



## sadoun

*What is my true SOUTH satellite? *

We get this question quite often.

Basically your true south satellite is the one that has the same Longitude as your location or the closest one to your location.










For example, if you live in New York, NY, then your Longitude is 74 W. Taking a look at the satellites list here http://sadoun.com/Sat/Satellites/Satellite-List.htm you will find that SBS6 is the satellite located at 74 W. So that is your True South satellite.

Then based on that, you should consider the magnetic deviation for that location when looking at the compass to establish True South direction for your motorized dish. The Magnetic deviation for New York is +14. That means the True South direction should be equal to 180 +14 = 194 degrees on the compass.


----------



## sadoun

Thank you BattleZone.


----------



## sadoun

Usually people ask about their True South satellite to help them align their motorized satellite dish. I personally, don't use my True South satellite. I prefer to use USALS to align the dish and it is much faster and more accurate.

Here is a video on how to align your motorized dish:






* Steps to a successful motorized system installation:*


Select your installation site carefully!!!
There must be a clear line of sight between the required satellites and the entire surface of the dish. The line of sight must be free from obstructions, such as trees, roof tiles etc.
It is very important to make sure the HH motor is fixed to a perfectly vertical (plumb) mast (Picture 1). Time spent measuring this accurately will save you hours later on.

NOTE: Tighten all coaxial cable connections on the motor only by hand. Using a wrench may over-tighten the connections, causing damage. Such damage is not covered by the Limited warranty.


 If the HH motor shaft is not at zero degrees reference (picture 2), you should get it back to zero degrees by connecting the receiver to the motor. The receiver must be ON for the HH Motor to move. It's easier to do this before placing the H-H Motor onto the mast. Once you have done this, the HH Motor should then be disconnected from the receiver. HH Motors are usually set to zero degrees by default from the factory.
Fit the H-H Motor onto the mast and do the nuts up finger tight.


Set the elevation angle for the motor. This angle should be equal to the latitude value of the installation location. Always use the Latitude scale on the motor.


 Fit the dish on the H-H Motor shaft and tighten the nuts. The middle of the dish clamp must be lined up with the centre line on the H-H Motor arm. The LNBF arm, dish clamp, HH Motor, and mast must all be on the same straight line facing TRUE SOUTH.


 Aiming at TRUE SOUTH: Find your TRUE SOUTH. Then using a compass, move the dish/motor assembly together as one unit to your TRUE SOUTH angle.


Dish elevation angle: Adjust the dish elevation angle to peak the signal. Dish elevation angle is calculated based on the model of the HH motor you are using.


 Tighten the nuts on the HH Motor clamp attached to the supporting pole.


 The LNBF arm, dish clamp, HH Motor, and mast must all be on the same straight line facing TRUE SOUTH


By following the above instructions accurately, you should now have installed your dish on the arc.

* Testing your installation:*


 Re-connect the receiver to the H-H Motor.
Use either USALS (easier) or DiSEqC 1.2 to move and align your dish.

* Using USALS*


With a USALS compliant receiver, you can use the USALS feature to easily locate the satellites.
In the USALS (or DiSEqC 1.3) menu, enter your Latitude (##.# N) and your Longitude (###.# W)
Select one of the FTA satellites such as G19 KU at 97W
Select MOVE
The Motor will now move the dish to where the satellite is.
When the motor stops, check the signal meter on your TV screen.
If you don't see Quality bar, then the your dish/motor alignment is off.


 With the dish aimed at Galaxy 25 KU, start by adjusting your TRUE South as shown on picture 8 above. Move the whole assembly East/West a few degrees very very slowly.
If you still don't see a Quality bar, adjust the dish elevation 1 degree up/down at a time, and sweep East/West again as on #1 above.
Do not change the motor elevation.
When you get the maximum quality, tighten the motor on the mast.
Perform a Power Scan (this will also update the transponder in your receiver). When the scan is completed, move the dish (using USALS) to another satellite and verify that YOU ARE GETTING A GOOD SIGNAL AS WELL. If not, your TRUE SOUTH must be off.
* Using DiSEqC 1.2*


 Connect the LNB to a signal meter, or use the receiver signal meter on your TV screen.
With the satellite meter still connected, move the dish east by pressing the small east button underneath the H-H Motor (i.e. DG240) or by using the receiver's remote control.
Peak the signal on the meter for the farthest Eastern satellite in the horizon until you believe it is as good as you can get by moving both east and west.
With the satellite meter still connected select a Western satellite and move the dish west.
Peak the signal on the meter until you believe it is as good as you can get by moving both east and west.
Now, tighten the H-H mount on the supporting pole.
You are done.


----------

